# Wingshooters Target Thrower plans



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here are the plans and a video of my target thrower. There is all the info you need to make a target thrower that will last. This is my way of thanking the slingshot community for all the support I have received over the last few years. I hope to see some of these in videos this summer shooting this stuff in the air can be a challenge and when it gets easy just move back or to the side another twenty feet, enjoy.
Roger


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Roger. I can't wait to get started!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I've had one built for over a year and never tried it....maybe this year


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow how generous of you thanks a lot i really appreciate the plans and pics.

cheers


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow! This is awesome! I will definitely do a build sometime this summer! This looks like a lot of fun, both to build, and to use! I am gonna have a blast with it! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Cool! Thanks for taking the time to draw up the plans. If I may ask, what is the purpose behind wrapping the spring around the wheel?

-GB

P.S. My apologies if the answer is in the video, i am not able to watch it right now, so i was merely looking at the pdfs.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

The spring is quite long and this an easy way to get the full benefit of this size spring. I tried shorter springs and they would not stretch far enough.


----------

